# Fly Fishing Film Tour



## aholguin01 (Apr 30, 2014)

Im sure some of you know that the Fly Fishing Film Tour will be coming to Houston. Looked it up yesterday, at it's gonna be at the St. Arnold's Brewery on April 30. Tickets are going for $30 bucks.


----------



## mikedeleon (Aug 9, 2010)

30 bucks? You get free beer with that? I can take my wife and girlfriend to the movies for 30 bucks.


----------



## aholguin01 (Apr 30, 2014)

mikedeleon said:


> 30 bucks? You get free beer with that? I can take my wife and girlfriend to the movies for 30 bucks.


 yeah I know, that's what I first thought. I'm not sure about the free beer


----------



## surfyak (Jan 13, 2006)

http://www.fishingtackleunlimited.com/fishing/Fly-Fishing-Film-Tour-2015/page335.html

Says "tickets are $30 and include your beer for the evening."

That can mean a lot of different things for different people. I think last year they gave you two or three beer tokens. This year might be different

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WadinCajun (Oct 20, 2011)

Went to it at Orvis in Baton Rouge. Free beer all night. It has some pretty awesome short films. "Yow","Out of touch","Carpland", and the Bahamas movie were my favorites.


----------



## SurfRunner (May 22, 2004)

I'll be there!


----------



## BrandonFox (Jan 8, 2013)

It's worth it.


----------



## Muddskipper (Dec 29, 2004)

The money goes to a good cause.......or a portion of it....


----------



## fishcatchr (Apr 8, 2009)

Last year you only got 2 beer tokens and had to pay extra for more....


----------



## Kalebcs (Nov 19, 2014)

Bought my ticket today!


----------



## Erichugh22 (Mar 31, 2014)

It only cost 15$ at trout fest, but it's still worth the 30 bucks. They have some great films. My favorite is the guy that cusses and throws things when he loses fish, reminded me of myself haha.


----------



## Whipray (Mar 12, 2007)

It's going to be in Austin on April 28th at the Paramount Theater, for those of us in CenTex. I'd love to take my 8yo son, but sounds like it will be over pretty late for a school night.


----------

